# Polygon - Klasse



## jamiroquai30 (1. Dez 2015)

hallo zusammen 
könnte jemand mir helfen mit diese Aufgabe? ich weiß nicht gar nicht wie ich lösen kann und ich muss morgen abgeben :O
wäre sehr nett von euch
Danke


----------



## Joose (1. Dez 2015)

Klar kann man dir helfen, dazu musst du aber selber auch etwas tun 
Fange an und wenn du bei einem Punkt ein konkretes 
Problem hast kannst du hier wieder fragen.

Die Klasse "Position" ist laut Aufgabe vorgegeben .. leider können wir die nicht herzaubern


----------



## jamiroquai30 (1. Dez 2015)

Sorry...das habe ich vergessen :S

```
public class Position {
   private final int x;
   private final int y;

   public Position(int x, int y) {
     this.x = x;
     this.y = y;
   }

   public int getX() {
     return this.x;
   }

   public int getY() {
     return this.y;
   }

   public Position translate(int dx, int dy) {
     return new Position(this.x + dx, this.y + dy);
   }

   double distance(Position other) {
     return Math.sqrt(Math.pow(this.x - other.x, 2) + Math.pow(this.y - other.y, 2));
   }

   boolean istGleichZu(Position other) {
     return this.x == other.x && this.y == other.y;
   }
}
```


----------



## jamiroquai30 (1. Dez 2015)

erste Frage wäre , was sollen eig. die Konstruktiven machen oder wie wollte ich die erstellen


----------



## Joose (1. Dez 2015)

jamiroquai30 hat gesagt.:


> Sorry...das habe ich vergessen :S



Code bitte immer in Code-Tags schreiben
[CODE=JAVA]/* Dein Code */[/CODE]



jamiroquai30 hat gesagt.:


> erste Frage wäre , was sollen eig. die Konstruktiven machen oder wie wollte ich die erstellen



Naja deine Konstruktoren nehmen Argumente entgegen und speichern diese auf Instanzvariablen.
Einmal bekommst du eine Liste, einmal ein Array. Du musst nun entscheiden ob du es lieber als Array oder List speichern willst.
Je nachdem musst du die Liste in ein Array umwandeln oder das Array in eine Liste.


----------

